

[Paper] 3D Printing of Free Standing Liquid Metal Microstructures - rb2e
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/adma.201301400/abstract

======
rb2e
Found via Reddit. Video of 3d Liquid metal printing:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ql3pXn8-sHA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ql3pXn8-sHA).
Also more info from the creator (via Reddit):
[http://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/1hx18t/i_spent_four_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/1hx18t/i_spent_four_freaking_years_not_being_able_to/cayrftl)

